# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Een op de vijf volwassenen heeft chronisch pijn - Artikel

## Leontien

In Nederland hebben meer dan drie miljoen mensen chronische pijn en dat soms al langer dan zeven jaar. Bijna 40 procent van deze mensen heeft nog nooit adequate pijnbestrijding gekregen. Daarom is onlangs het Nationaal Pijnfonds opgericht. Het Pijnfonds wil functioneren als vraagbaak en tegelijkertijd fondsen werven voor meer onderzoek naar pijnbestrijding.

Pijn fungeert als een waarschuwing en geeft aan dat er iets mis is in onze directe omgeving of in het lichaam zelf. Zonder pijn zouden mensen met letsel blijven doorlopen en het letsel negeren. Is pijn echter chronisch, dan is het een ander verhaal. Dan brengt de pijn naast menselijk lijden ook hoge kosten voor de samenleving met zich mee, stelt het Pijnfonds. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/629777/83/Een_...isch_pijn.html

----------


## emma61

Goh,wat weet jij veel......zeg!
Leuk voor je!

----------


## Agnes574

haha... :Smile:  Leontien is wel medewerker van medicity hé!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Maar ik wilde dit topic nog eens boven aan de lijst zetten...ik heb gezien dat er de laatste tijd toch redelijk wat gevraagd wordt of verteld ivm dit onderwerp...dus wil ik 't uit 't 'vergetelhoekje' halen!

ik ga zeker alles bekijken Leontien:Merci!  :Smile: 

groetjes Agnes  :Wink:

----------

